# More Details and Photos of Audi's Q7 Revealed on Q7 Globe



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As the days of summer fly by, September’s 2005 Frankfurt IAA and the launch of Audi’s much anticipated Q7 SUV loom ever closer. In it’s third level of reveal, the Audi Q7 Globe microsite by Audi AG has dished up a little more information on the Q7, along with the most detailed imagery yet in the form of desktop wallpapers and a new screensaver for PC only.
* Full Story *


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: More Details and Photos of Audi's Q7 Revealed on Q7 Globe ([email protected])*








can't wait to see and read more...


----------

